# anyone care to show me the ropes



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

need to get some nasty scratches out the a4 and wouldnt mind some pointers


anyone in glasgow care to show me the best methods?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

give JJ a shout he`s ur man in the glasgow area


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

sorry man i dont do this anymore too much other stuff on but best of luck.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

There are a few in ayrshire rob that might be able to help you out. i know there are 5 of us i think


----------



## j4m1e5 (Apr 6, 2006)

i would be interestes aswell, i have a black corsa c with swirls and light scratches. how much do you guys take?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Maybe if we can get premises for another detailing day then we could organise for anyone who wants their car to be detailied


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah im sure the scots lads will be more than happy to get stuck in, im in kilmarnock, stu is in kilwinning along with bluebro, mike172cup is in prestwick ect


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

And I could trek down from Dundee too, its only an hour or so. :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

david g said:


> Maybe if we can get premises for another detailing day then we could organise for anyone who wants their car to be detailied


Any luck tracking down a venue yet David........or anyone else who lives in that area?

Bryan


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

still trying to get a venue


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Are there any covered car parks we could use?

Bryan


----------



## dmce (Jan 3, 2006)

I would be interested in popping along to something like this.


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

I have swirl marks too so wouldn't mind a helping hand trying to sort this.


----------



## Drew (Apr 12, 2006)

I stay in inverness. willing to treck a bit? dont know if its worth having my car detailsed as it would be mucky by the time i get home but would love to get some tips and learn more?


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Waiting on my PC arriving from 'Autopia' so wold'nt mind someone showing me how to use it.:buffer: 
I'm from Stewarton - Westside as the proverbial Ali G would say .


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Drew said:


> I stay in inverness. willing to treck a bit? dont know if its worth having my car detailsed as it would be mucky by the time i get home but would love to get some tips and learn more?


hey drew u dont have to go down south 2 get ur car detailed 
just pop through to me in nairn and i`ll sort it out for u:buffer:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

dazzh said:


> Waiting on my PC arriving from 'Autopia' so wold'nt mind someone showing me how to use it.:buffer:
> I'm from Stewarton - Westside as the proverbial Ali G would say .


Another local lad, looks like the ayrshire lads will soon be ruling the place lol, think your the 5th or 6th member


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

No-one around the Dundee or Fife area ever seems to need help... Well, if anyone wants to travel to Dundee, I'm always happy to show someone the ropes too. :thumb:


----------



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

as a newbie into this detailing, always had dabbled in it but never to the extreme!
I'd be interested in learning the ways and just to add the rulers, I'm in Prestwick!
RR


----------



## greenhearts54 (Jan 16, 2006)

i am in stewarton as well.could do with some help to get some scratches removed from my seat.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

There are loads on the ayrshire and glasgow area so im sure sorting something out wont be a problem for either of you


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

If your needing a hand give me a shout. im in the east end. I also work in stewarton. The Bad Boy is usually parked in Dunlop St  Small world

Allan


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Where abouts in the east end are you Al.. i think i may have seen your car ? I am in Provanmill/Blackhill...:wave:


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

Im in Baillieston Jim.


----------



## Rice Rocket (May 31, 2006)

Allan/JimTT

Where about are you, is it our job doing Detailing?
Looking for some advice in getting my scoob cleaned up!

RR


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

I work monday to friday and detail at the weekend, but Im sure Jim is a full time detailer


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

god guys those are some real dodgy areas :lol:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

I am also p/t at the moment.... :buffer:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> god guys those are some real dodgy areas :lol:


Does that make us inferior detailers


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Speaking of dodgy ... Would you trust this man ?










pmsl


----------

